# Westell Versalink 327w problems



## Cataulin (Jan 26, 2008)

Okay, heres the deal. My Router supplied by Verizon keeps reseting on its own. Its uber annoying to me. it does this every few hours. it also loses speed and drops to 64 kb/s the regular speed is 1794 kb/s. I can barely play games online without worrying ill be tossed from play. 

Model Number:
D90-327w15-06


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Off-hand, it sounds like a problem with the router. If it really resets, that's not likely to be much else. What are the symptoms of the "reset"?


----------



## Cataulin (Jan 26, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Off-hand, it sounds like a problem with the router. If it really resets, that's not likely to be much else. What are the symptoms of the "reset"?


Loss of conectivity with outside connections. loss of speed. the entire house loses conectivity for a few minutes. Funny part is, I wont even know sometimes.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


Failing a fix here, I'd suspect you need a new router.


----------



## Cataulin (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats the thing. I cannot for the life of me find an update for the router on either westells or Verizons Sites. I think Ill head over to my gfs house and check her settings. She dosent have teh same problems as me.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take your router to her house and see if it still has the same issue there. That will verify if it's the router.


----------

